# post obstructive diuresis



## ggparker14 (Aug 24, 2012)

Can I get other opinions on dx code for post obstructive diuresis?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 24, 2012)

788.42 with ICD-9 note to code any causal condition first. such as: "hyperplasia of prostate (600.0-600.9 with fifth digit 1)


----------

